# KDS Detailing Very own TVR Tuscan project.



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS Detailing own TVR Tuscan Part 1

Hi guys welcome to the next comprehensive write up of my very own car.
In this thread you will see a larger range of services that KDS detailing offer than the usual straight detailing packages.

So the car in question TVR Tuscan Mk1

For people who are not that familiar with the TVR Tuscan model here are some stats (disclaimer all stats taken from internet sources).
Production	1999 - 2006
Total production number of Mk1's 1677
Layout	Front mid-engine, rear-wheel drive
Platform	Fiberglass body over tubular steel chassis
Dimensions
Wheelbase	2,336 mm (92.0 in)
Length	4,235 mm (166.7 in)
Width	1,810 mm (71.3 in)
Height	1,200 mm (47.2 in)
Curb weight	1,100 kg (2,425 lb)
Transmission	Borg Warner T5 5 manual
Five different inline six engine options were offered to customers. Four of these were variants of the 4.0 L Speed Six making different amounts of power and torque, depending on the trim level selected. The last was a 3.6 L Speed Six which produced the same amount of power as the lowest-level 4.0 L engine, although slightly less torque.
Bore and stroke: 96 mm (3.8 in) by 92 mm (3.6 in) (4.0 L) or 96 mm (3.8 in) by 83 mm (3.3 in) (3.6 L)
Power and torque:
3.6L Mk1: 350 bhp (261 kW; 355 PS), 290 lb•ft (390 N•m)
4.0L Mk1: 360 hp (268 kW), 310 lb•ft (420 N•m)
4.0L Mk1 Red Rose: 380 bhp (283 kW; 385 PS), 310 lb•ft (420 N•m)
4.0L Mk1 S (pre-2003): 390 bhp (291 kW; 395 PS), 310 lb•ft (420 N•m)
4.0L Mk1 S (post-2003): 400 bhp (298 kW; 406 PS), 315 lb•ft (427 N•m)
4.0L Mk2 (post-2005): 380 hp (283 kW), 310 lb•ft (420 N•m)
4.0L Mk2 S (post-2005): 400 bhp (298 kW; 406 PS), 315 lb•ft (427 N•m)
4.0L Mk2 Convertible (post-2005): 380 hp (283 kW), 310 lb•ft (420 N•m)
4.2L Mk2 Convertible (post-2005): 440 hp (328 kW) @7600 rpm, 475 N•m (350 lb•ft) @/6000 rpm

Performance
0-30 mph: 1.72 s
0-60 mph: 3.68 s
0-100 mph: 8.08 s
100-0 mph: 4.15 s
It is worth noting that these test results were achieved in a post-2003 Tuscan S

So how did I come to find and buy this car.
I have owned a TVR in the past (a V8 5ltire high compression modified improved car) when I was much younger.








While owning the car above for many years (it was 2 years old when I bought the car in 1998) TVR introduced the Tuscan model.
I can still recall all those years ago on many Sundays driving to the nearest TVR dealer to grasp at the Tuscans for sale, back in 2000 when introduced in my eyes was something so special and so different to all other cars on the road. 
Life is full of surprises and you never know what the future brings you. 
Some 9 years after sitting outside the closed dealership (yes back then car dealers were shut on Sundays) peering through the showroom window dreaming I finally owned a Tuscan.

I found the car that I ended up buying on Pistonheads Classifieds ,
Well in fact it was Tracy who found it while scanning the internet, while I was busy working away on the customers cars and the back log , (this was 2009 remember when I was in my workshop all on my own, far cry from now with me and 5 staff) call it fate as it was only a few weeks before I was discussing with Tracy about TVR's and that my dream (achievable dream) was to own a Tuscan at some point in my life.
Well unknown to me was Tracy found a Tuscan that really stood out mainly as it was white and black her favourite colour scheme for cars.

One good thing about the internet more so Piston heads is you can with some cars on classified research into the owner , in this case many years of ownership by one person clearly showing how he spent a small fortune (20k) on the car and clearly cherished it dearly with no threads or posts of track days , cheap alternative fixes or bodges ONLY all positive threads and posts. 
An example 
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=706234&r=11847332&hm=68760&mid=68760#11847332
In fact there was even a thread where other members asked why the car was being sold as it's a properly sorted car.
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=748527&r=12404350&hm=68760&mid=68760#12404350

This info alone was enough to arrange a viewing straight away as I did not want to miss out of such a car.
Well the transaction was done after I inspected the car inspected the paperwork and I also even rung up the last specialists who worked on the car to verify the invoices and history behind the car, and everything was better than expected.

So before I start posting the many photos of the car here is a tiny summary of costs
History: 
Under previous owners: £31,801 (fully documented)
Under my ownership: £2,782 (parts at trade prices, £1,782 of which is documented)
£9,000 labour (not invoiced but fully provable with photographs)
Total: £43,583 (£30,939 in the last 3,000 miles)
I have actually found a many more items , parts and products that I have used / fitted to the car so the total cost would actually be slightly higher. 
Current mileage is 26,413. 
The car has covered only 2,000 miles since all the relevant major work was done - engine, engine updates, clutch, brakes, suspension, chassis, tyres, water hoses, repaint, HID lights, suspension joints, suspension bushes, gearbox and engine mounts, alternator, battery, starter motor, alarm, immobiliser, stereo, coil pack, HT leads, de-cat (original cats supplied), door seals, roof seals, the list is massive.
So next will be the photos of the "finishing off" to make it one very nice Tuscan.
The order of work posted may not been in exact process order as this has been carried out over 4 years of ownership, and is a massive task trying to remember every single action in order likewise there are many things done that I did not bother taking any photographs.
So after collection of car and a drive back to the workshop a quick inspection was carried out on the KDS ramps and diagnostic equipment to find all was good and as expected.

Lets start the photos with some before photos

The wheels were not to KDS standard even thou they had just been refurbished .

Before RE refurbish.









After the wheels were refurbished we found some defects that an improvement could be made 
From a distance all good



But up close marks from fitting tyres and using contaminated cloths



A few during correction photos





Looking much sharper now



Next to the chassis (which is one of the more important aspects on a TVR , On late TVR's the other key thing was the speed six engine).
Here are the before inspection photos

A dirty chassis but a very good clean straight structurally sound chassis thou 











































Some during cleaning of chassis photos.

We used man different cleaners and degreasers over many weeks on different ramps to make sure we got to every possible area.











We even used some rust killer /rust converter to improve heavy cast iron components





Wheel the car was on the ramp it was the perfect time after the chassis clean to clean and then recoat the under wheel arch areas with nice thick coat of stone chip guard.












We used wax oil to recoat the most exposed areas of the chassis .





When cleaning up the earth points we notice it took a very to actually get through the protective coatings, clearly shown in this photo which shows 3 layers of protection.



Here is the depth of the coating material



Thank you reading 
End of part one

Kelly 
www.kdskeltec.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS Detailing own TVR Tuscan Part 2
, continuing with the chassis photos.
Here are some photos after the complete chassis clean.



Notice the chassis near the exhaust and cats , its painted with black heat proof paint, I my opinion this is a fail . More on what I did to improve on this a few photos down.

















It was decided to lightly key up chassis and then repaint it , this was a tricky situation and I took some time thinking about what's the best thing for the future , an original clean chassis with no work carried out to it would be a good selling point in the future , as most people would think a hand painted chassis could be hiding a multiple of sins. 
But due to having many photos of the chassis before and after cleaning I decided I would go ahead with painting the chassis (we painted all the exposed high impact areas ) to protect it farther more for the future .
We also after repainting made addition/improvements to the area that had black paint.
The solution was to add glass fibre reflective foil heat blanket to all areas exposed to exhaust radiant heat.













So next here are the photos of the underside of the car all finished





















While on the subject of chassis, I carried out a modification to improve the way the car drove on the road.
It was noticed that the suspension arms at ride height were level with the ground , but the steering arms were not , this would give excessive amounts of "bump steer" tramlining" , the solution is to move the steering arms to be as close to level as possible.

Photos show the changes







While on the subject of the chassis area here are a few photos of cleaning the discs and more importantly the hub matting face so that the discs.













So at the same time as the chassis work the engine bay and engine parts were cleaned, painted, changed, and replaced.
Before photos of car as I purchased it.















During cleaning of engine bay
One thing was to put my own touch and improve the finish to the rocker cover box







So while working in the engine bay area it was decided to change parts that are tricky to get to , parts that will need replacement time to time, basically trying to give me the best possible start with the car once its back on the road.

We made the extra addition of the same heat proof glass fibre reflective blanket to keep temps down to the heater and air con areas , we even covered the underside of the bonnet to stop the associated issues with the fibre glass body getting too hot resulting in the paint cracking (more on that later).
The some air con parts were replaced; all the belts were replaced heater stepper motor replaced.
A photo of some of the parts made and purchased for under the bonnet area.













Here are some during photos.











Notice how low and how far back the engine is in the engine compartment hence why TVR call it a Mid-front engine rear wheel drive car.













Repaint of black under bonnet area 










Here is a closer look at the insulation fitted.









Thank you for reading

End of part Two

Kelly 
Www.kdskeltec.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS Detailing own TVR Tuscan Part 3
The alloy water and oil tanks were inspected while removed from the car, for longevity and durability the oil tanks had some small pitting so it was decided to have it repaired.
As you can tell I do like to iron out any issues that may pop up in the future and engineer improvements where possible.









So now to the last addition to the engine bay, this was purchased after noticing the standard air box was distorted and in fact meant it may not FULLY seal and filter the air entering the intake, this was even more important as recently the car had a new engine installed and I would like to keep it new as possible for as long as possible.
Just happens that the new air box is stronger, pleasant to look at and gives a very slight increase in torque too and of course seals correctly.







Taking no chances with loose nuts and bolts 










Here are some finished engine bay photos















Another thing that was addresses was to improve the headlights low and high beam and even side lights.











While working around the engine bay area more so the engine it gave me the perfect chance to inspect, adjust tweak any issues I found.

I was very pleased to find the cams and the followers to be as new condition showing no signs of wear.









De-cats installed







I checked the engine with compression tester then the more accurate leak down tester and was very happy to find that all was perfect.

Common simple upgrade to main master fuse





New alternator and oil filter fitted, the old alternator on the odd occasion of late would spike high and low charge so I took no chances and replaced it ASAP.



I also made sure that the throttle on fully open was actually fully open, I found it was only around 70% open with throttle depressed, so I then went to set the throttle to open exactly 100% and no more.





While setting up the throttles it gave me chance to view down the intake and view the back of the inlet valves, which are nice and clean with no carbon build up clearly another indication of a healthy engine that not leaking combustion past the valves or breathing engine oil fumes.





A complete set of black silicone water hoses were installed.




Last thing to note on the engine is the changing of the oil itself.
Looking through the older invoices of the servicing carried out on the now scrap engine, is on average the quantity of oil replaced on servicing was 6 litres.
I know that a "dry" empty engine, pipes and tanks takes almost 10 litres of oil?????
So while changing the oil (draining the oil drain in oil tank)



Around 5 maybe 5.5 litres of oil drained nowhere near the 10 litre capacity????
So I decide to grab another bucket (I don't normally drain into buckets but for this instant I wanted to as a demo of what's really going on when you have your speed six engine serviced. 
I opened up the large oil pipes , and then relieved a small amount of the bell housing casting to gain access to the core plug at the end of the engine sump.
Well well what a surprise I ended up with around 4.5 litres of oil in total extra drained , what does that tell you ??????
Let the photos tell the story














Bucket on right is what came from the oil tank the bucket on left came from engine and pipes.


Thanks for reading 
End of part Three.
Kelly 
www.kdskeltec.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS Detailing own TVR Tuscan Part 4
So this brings me onto the interior.
The car had the seat re-trimmed and some new carpets parts fitted by the last owner but I thought I could again improve/ compliment the rest of the car and the work undertaking.
So the interior was completely stripped down cleaned, re-coloured (parts that needed it) repaired and refitted.

































New LCD dash screen





Gear stick insulation install, even change the alloy shaft to none conductive material







So last of the processes is the actual paint correction process.
The owner had the car painted by a guy who used to work for McLaren, he started up his own business repairing and repainting cars, when I rang one of the specialists about the history of the Tuscan , (they repaint and paint TVR's too) they told me "it's the best paint job they ever seen" , of course being in this trade and the guy I am I was not holding out much hope on the "best I seen" ,
The invoice shows 67h man hours to repaint the car .
The honest truth is the cars paint work is some of the best I have seen from a standard body shop.
We tried our very best to find defects and faults in the paint using many different light sources and at every angle possible. 
Here are some photos of the worse damage we found; none of these were visible in normal lighting conditions.















I was told that the car had many coats of clear coat when it was painted,

Confirmed by the paint depth





120 microns of top coat clear coat is something we can only dream off to be our very own cars, you're lucky to get even 120 microns of total entire paint depth on modern cars.
What we noticed was the paint sinking into the original paint/repair, the fault is only in a small area on the bonnet over the exhaust manifolds. The paint over time gets too hot and then starts to fail resulting in cracking, this is why I fitted the heat proofing as shown early on in this thread. 
This will fix this issue as since fitment I can confirm the bonnet never gets stupidly hot anymore.







This was tackled with some wet sanding to remove the defects







The paint used on this TVR for repaint is granite hard so outcome the wool pads for heavy hitting correction.






Some refining





Then onto the rest of the bodywork



Engine masked up







Here are those bad areas on the bonnet after wet sanding and correction





















The entire cars surfaces were coated with the Gtechniq LSP's



And since all of the entire work has been carried out on the car , we have cleaned and re-coated the car with same Gtechinq LSP's we have added EXO V2 to top up the wheels and paint surfaces for the ultimate projection. 
Here are some photos from recently with the additional EXO V2 applied







To give this to white paint





Thank you for reading 
End of part Four
Kelly 
www.kdskeltec.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS Detailing own TVR Tuscan Part 5

So onto the last chapter the finished car with photos in and out of the sun.

Please remember these photos the car does NOT have Exo V2 applied to the surfaces as it was not available back then when it was first completed.



































































































































lastly here are some pro photos of the Tuscan , some where of the car before my ownership and some are in my ownership the easy way to spot is the front number plate is different





















So that's the end of this very long in depth thread , many thanks if your took the time to read every chapter.
Any questions please ask and I will do my best to answer them .

i guess this title from an old thread maybe not not entirely true?

*This could well be the most work KDS will ever carry out on a car!*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259920

Regards Kelly

www.kdskeltec.co.uk


----------



## cleancar

Very nice , thanks for sharing


----------



## SwordfishCoupe

Wow, just wow! That is mint!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Lovely!
I wish you had painted it the same colour as your toilet seat.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Epic! Having seen this in the flesh it's just absolutely stunning.


----------



## Trip tdi

Thanks for sharing, your work and attention to detail is extraordinaire :thumb:


----------



## luke w

What a really good, comprehensive write up, cheers!


----------



## Goodfella36

A great read shows anything is possible with time and enthusiasm on a car that you cherish.


----------



## AGRE

What a great read :buffer: Brilliant depths of detail, it looks phenomenal :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

Where do I start, amazing looking car great thread. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Wowzers Kelly, that is some machine and an amazing transformation. :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing

Thoroughly interesting read, thanks for sharing! It must have taken about 100hours to compile the thread content.


----------



## Foxhound

Awesome!!!

I wish I could have one of those parked in my garage!!

Excellent work!!


----------



## dubstyle

This is a serious write up. Great pics and really in-depth.


----------



## the rich

Fantastic job Kelly and so much attention to detail and this shows why you are top of your game, keep up the great work and what an amaizing TVR, must put a big smile on your face whenever you drive it 
cheers Rich


----------



## zsdom

Epic car & thread, my only critique is the black wheels, they're lost in the arches I personally dont like black wheels but its not my car so not my choice!


----------



## MEH4N

what a read. Love the dedication and detail Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Danny B

Thanks Kelly, for taking the time to do such a comprehensive thread & showing us that stunning TVR :thumb:


----------



## braymond141

Kelly, 

What product are you using to redye the carpets? 
Does it leave the fibers soft as they were, or crunchy?

Love the write-up on this car!


----------



## danwel

What an epic write up!!!


----------



## badman gee

Amazing car and job!


----------



## gtechrob

nothing not to like about that - one of my neighbors used to run one of these as a daily drive - love the sound from the speed six - nothing sounds quite like it. epic show case of KDS capabilities :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Lovely!
> I wish you had painted it the same colour as your toilet seat.


lol

long gone we are now onto Zebra print seat :lol:

BTW kons photo is now up in workshop and he wants a high res reversion laminated :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right thats marc out the way so back to the normal comments and questions :thumb:

Marc i dare you to pop in :thumb::lol:


Kelly


----------



## Bill58

Superb work to a great car!


----------



## neilb62

Gobsmacking.... thanks for sharing.... :argie:


----------



## TheAshman

Absolutely superb. Nothing short of stunning. I don't think i'd be able to leave the garage if i'd owned it myself i'd be drooling over it all the time!


----------



## diesel x

Excellent work as always. Look like you above and beyond on this one, and excellent write up. Nice seat!


----------



## C7 JFW

What a great read! I had no idea TVR's were such a shambles normally - goes some way towards explaining their reputation.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cbr6fs

Fantastic work.

I would rethink the heat tape though, i had similar on my MX5 and it was a major water/rust trap.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

cbr6fs said:


> Fantastic work.
> 
> I would rethink the heat tape though, i had similar on my MX5 and it was a major water/rust trap.


Good point

its not heat tape its very expensive heat proof reflective blanket.

It's been painted many times (the area that's got covered) before the blanket applied, it's also been stuck on the body sealing adhesive to "seal" the area.
Was not rusty beforehand many car are as the heat burns off the paint leaving it bare steel.

Also you have to consider its still gets very hot around that area and any water would soon dry up after 10 minutes of driving , the speed six engine under usage can see the manifolds glow red hot.

And of course the bonnets not going to rust :thumb:

TVR did start to place a reflective heat barrier on later cars. 
And as its so inboard the chances of any water entering up and inboard are low anyway.

Well the fact it does not see rain may also help , last time was many years ago ,I got the BMW for that well ok the works van

kelly


----------



## cbr6fs

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Good point
> 
> its not heat tape its very expensive heat proof reflective blanket.
> 
> It's been painted many times (the area that's got covered) before the blanket applied, it's also been stuck on the body sealing adhesive to "seal" the area.
> Was not rusty beforehand many car are as the heat burns off the paint leaving it bare steel.
> 
> Also you have to consider its still gets very hot around that area and any water would soon dry up after 10 minutes of driving , the speed six engine under usage can see the manifolds glow red hot.
> 
> And of course the bonnets not going to rust :thumb:
> 
> TVR did start to place a reflective heat barrier on later cars.
> And as its so inboard the chances of any water entering up and inboard are low anyway.
> 
> Well the fact it does not see rain may also help , last time was many years ago ,I got the BMW for that well ok the works van
> 
> kelly


Took exactly the same precautions on the MX5 made no difference it still became a rust trap.

Basically anything that holds any moisture will rust quicker.

In the end i bought some very thin heat reflective sheet, drilled and tapped (obviously resealed) a few points around the area i was trying to protect then mounted the sheet with stand off spacers behind it.
This gave me around 1cm of gap between the heat reflective sheet and the area i was trying to protect, enough to allow air and moisture to circulate.

OEM exhaust heat shields gave me the idea, like this










The glued on protection rusted within 6 months, this on a NA MX5 a car not known to rust in that area.
The sheet mounted with stand off spacers was on for years without any sign of rust.

Bear in mind that i am in Greece and my MX5 was garaged, so not being taken out in the rain makes very little difference.
If the backing collects any moisture at all, be it from humidity or driving through puddles then the hot exhaust will evaporate any drops into smaller steam like particles which will then spread.

As mounting is tough on a TVR i would recommend getting the exhaust sent off for a ceramic coating in that area.
Expensive but it does make a massive difference.

Alternatively you could wrap the exhaust.
Again then you have to be careful as it does cause the exhaust to rot, i've seen stainless steel exhausts go in the area tape exhaust tape was applied yet the rest of the system looked like new.

As compromises go though, i'd sooner replace and exhaust than rebuild a chassis.

Either way i would advise keeping a very close eye on the area where you have mounted the heat tape, especially with TVR's reputation of having rust prone chassis's.

Of course doing such a fantastic job on the clean up will help massively to spot any rust early :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hey glad you’re so concerned :thumb:

The Tuscan will be fine as it is 

Not new to this have carry out similar to my old TVR which was fine (owned the car for 7 years and even knew of the car long after)

Yep exhaust wraps also are not the bee all and end all, been there and done that too. 

It’s got many layers of powder coat 3 in fact and then has many layers of paint on top of that. 

The reason why the chassis started to rust on the outriggers was due to constant water splash area plus not helped by the TVR production was so random with quality control (same can be said for other makes of cars (not naming them of course)) that it’s been said that many bare steel chassis were made then sat left uncoated outside until they needed one to start to build the next car and already rusty.

Powder coating can be done with just layer (top coat) , but there is a primer powder coat (grey) and then 2 colour coats for extra protection on my chassis, so pot luck maybe or lucky with build timings on my car. 

I see shocking bad chassis 6 years younger near on needing restoration and then I see like mine cars that are still perfect. 

Interestingly is I rust proof more Jap cars and get more enquires to do so than any other country of origin.

Had a request for keep rust at bay on an MX5 last week. 

Most Jap cars are prone to rust too, and normally it’s on the unnoticeable areas like the underneath and engine bay, very similar way Jap wheels corrode due to not using much form of paint and protection, the wheels are bare alloy and then straight on with silver colour coat. 

A Hot country does not mean its a "dry" country ,the amount of times i been to hot countries and witnessed mold on walls and rotting woodwork but its 35deg c plus, in the UK its the salt thats a killer. 
But i am not going to start to drive my car in the snow and ice Well unless i turn it upside down and use it as a sledge :lol:. 



kelly


----------



## dan4291

Amazing work! Gorgeous British brute!


----------



## steve from wath

wow

have read this thru now twice

stunning,that work ethic,car,finish and dedication is admirable
well done that man

did this car go to waxstock,if it was i remember drooling over it in the flesh

the paerl white looks stunning in the sunlight,and i bet even better at dusk

loving this shot

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums...an Metallic White KDS/Finished/Finished51.jpg


----------



## danga200

Cracking write up and cracking looking car! DW needs more of these types of thread.

My only gripe though....that Halfords/Max Power CD player :lol: shame you can't another that's a bit more "premium" looking to match the quality of the car.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

steve from wath said:


> wow
> 
> have read this thru now twice
> 
> stunning,that work ethic,car,finish and dedication is admirable
> well done that man
> 
> did this car go to waxstock,if it was i remember drooling over it in the flesh
> 
> the paerl white looks stunning in the sunlight,and i bet even better at dusk
> 
> loving this shot
> 
> http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums...an Metallic White KDS/Finished/Finished51.jpg


i can answer that for you right now :thumb:

on the way there



while there



on the way back



cant decide which was the best the beginning , the middle or the end :lol:

the car was not fully finished back then at waxstock and was around 75% completed.

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

danga200 said:


> Cracking write up and cracking looking car! DW needs more of these types of thread.
> 
> My only gripe though....that Halfords/Max Power CD player :lol: shame you can't another that's a bit more "premium" looking to match the quality of the car.


That alpine stereo you mean :thumb:

Not bought by me and the total cost of stereo install with component 6 MB quart speakers with crossovers was around 1.5k , those bloody nasty max power cd players :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Clyde

Stunning. Great write up and attention to detail.


----------



## -Kev-

awesome car, have seen in 'the metal' a few times 
shame its being sold but onwards and upwards Kelly :thumb:


----------



## danga200

Kelly @ KDS said:


> That alpine stereo you mean :thumb:
> 
> Not bought by me and the total cost of stereo install with component 6 MB quart speakers with crossovers was around 1.5k , those bloody nasty max power cd players :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Oh no, I'm sure the sound system itself is quality, I assumed it was judging by the amount of effort gone into the rest of the car.

It's just the fascia itself, it just doesn't seem to fit in that's all.

Nothing personal, can't please everyone I suppose lol :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Kev- said:


> awesome car, have seen in 'the metal' a few times
> shame its being sold but onwards and upwards Kelly :thumb:


 Thanks Kev the money for the sale of the Tuscan will be put to great use.
Be it either a company premises expansion or a purchase of my Dream supercar :thumb:

Both choices should be a good investment for the future (hopefully) 

Kelly


----------



## ted11

This is the detailing to the highest caliber, and must be the best tuscan in England, it has been a pleasure to read and see why you are one of, if not the best detailer in the world.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

danga200 said:


> Oh no, I'm sure the sound system itself is quality, I assumed it was judging by the amount of effort gone into the rest of the car.
> 
> It's just the fascia itself, it just doesn't seem to fit in that's all.
> 
> Nothing personal, can't please everyone I suppose lol :thumb:


Hey i know your not having a go at all and everyone has they own opinion.

Once you drive such cars and all the Glorious noises they make car stereos are not needed really , i dont think in 4 years of owning it i ever change the CD disk once or listen to the radio.
where as my BMW M3 has all its multichanger full and many spares CD's ready for change over.

Yes the stereo in the TVR sounds great and loud enough to over power the exhaust noise and its pops and bangs , but i would rather listen to pops and bangs :driver: than some music.

when i owned hot hatches i was constantly searching for the best stereo set up spending silly amounts of money all in the aim of making me deaf and seeing if i could blow off the doors :lol:

those days are long gone

kelly


----------



## tonyy

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## danga200

:lol:

Ahhh I remember, the days of double sub enclosures, minimum of 1000w subs only, 6x9s on the parcel shelf etc.

I still stand by the fact TVRs are one of the best sounding cars on the road, never heard a Speed6 engine (if it's any different the the usual engine) so I can tell the music will rarely be on....well I'm sure as hell it wouldn't if I owned one lol.


----------



## mdk1

A very good read Kelly.


----------



## tony_hetherington

Kelly @ KDS said:


> That alpine stereo you mean :thumb:
> 
> Not bought by me and the total cost of stereo install with component 6 MB quart speakers with crossovers was around 1.5k , those bloody nasty max power cd players :thumb:
> 
> kelly


I can confirm there's not much need for the stereo though


----------



## PaulN

Stunning work and car... I think TVR really started making some amazing cars around that time... probably the same time they started to struggle too....

Id love a mint griffith as a toy.


----------



## paranoid73

Superb :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

ted11 said:


> This is the detailing to the highest caliber, and must be the best tuscan in England, it has been a pleasure to read and see why you are one of, if not the best detailer in the world.


Thanks Ted , mean a lot coming from you :thumb:

I was not going to reply as i dont like the term "Best" i think everyone has their best moments at some point and no human can be the best all the time. 
If you could they would be superhuman 

Peoples perception of the best can be so different.

still i am grateful for the nice comments

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

mdk1 said:


> A very good read Kelly.


Thanks Mike :thumb:



tony_hetherington said:


> I can confirm there's not much need for the stereo though


Tony stop it , i guess it was not the stereo that placed the big grin on your face:driver:



kelly


----------



## ted11

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Thanks Ted , mean a lot coming from you :thumb:
> 
> I was not going to reply as i dont like the term "Best" i think everyone has their best moments at some point and no human can be the best all the time.
> If you could they would be superhuman
> 
> Peoples perception of the best can be so different.
> 
> still i am grateful for the nice comments
> 
> Kelly


Cheers Kelly.
I do not use the term BEST lightly as I do stand in awe of a few pro detailers Spyco and Racer included but its for the fact, that in my opinion (for what its worth) and probably because I come from a mechanical back ground that your attention to detail does not stop at paintwork and trim but also your ability to carry out mechanical work and modifications yourself is why I used the term Best or should I have said most complete (means the same to me) detailer in this country.
I am not trying to take anything away from the other pros in the country as all the work I have I have seen from those that share their work is of a fantastic quality and would be more than happy for any of them to detail my cars but I am more fussy when it comes to mechanical repairs and mods which KDS has shown on more than one occasion to be done to the highest standards.
On top of all this, while at Waxstock this year and last I was amazed at your willingness to speak to, and give encouragement to every person that approached you without a thought for your own leisure time, this alone makes you a top bloke in my book, and you thoroughly deserve all the success and notoriety you have attained.
All the best
Ted


----------



## Buddrow

wow what a beauty.


----------



## seanl

I adore the simplicity of this car. Simply excellent.


----------



## Ant21

Simply stunning.


----------



## Tomm

Phenominal once again! What else would we expect!

I was lead here by my thread regards potentially buying a Chimaera here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322033

Your Chimaera was stunning and your Tuscan is amazing. I can only hope I come across it one day as your only down the road from me!

Keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## Mr Gurn

breath taking...... what a car!!!!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Well ,

Just watched the Tuscan drive out of the KDS workshop 10 minutes ago, 
the person driving is the new owner with a big grin on his face  :driver:

I sure he is going to love and enjoy the car so much :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## taz007

another highly detailed write up. I remember when they used these in the movie swordfish and ive loved it since.

Great work as usual and a stunning motor.


----------



## Kriminal

I'm doing my best to try and be picky about something I don't like.....and just can't :lol:

I LOVE TVR's, and THAT is a stunning example :argie: :thumb:


----------



## gally

Stunning level of detail Kelly. The Tuscan always had a lovely flowing shape.


----------



## [email protected]

Amazing work :thumb:


----------



## Ojai

Absolutely incredible work


----------



## mnrjohn

If ever anyone asks me what car detailing is about, I will show them this topic. Stunning.


----------



## OILRS

Crackin pics really taken very well and a crackin car spot on


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

mdk1 said:


> A very good read Kelly.


Thanks Mike



PaulN said:


> Stunning work and car... I think TVR really started making some amazing cars around that time... probably the same time they started to struggle too....
> 
> Id love a mint griffith as a toy.


Harder and harder to find a Mint Griff and going uo in price



paranoid73 said:


> Superb :thumb:


Thanks



Buddrow said:


> wow what a beauty.


Thanks



seanl said:


> I adore the simplicity of this car. Simply excellent.


Its what is the draw to such a car (TVR's)



Ant21 said:


> Simply stunning.


Thanks



Tomm said:


> Phenominal once again! What else would we expect!
> 
> I was lead here by my thread regards potentially buying a Chimaera here...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322033
> 
> Your Chimaera was stunning and your Tuscan is amazing. I can only hope I come across it one day as your only down the road from me!
> 
> Keep up the outstanding work.


Did you find a car ?



Mr Gurn said:


> breath taking...... what a car!!!!!


Thanks



taz007 said:


> another highly detailed write up. I remember when they used these in the movie swordfish and ive loved it since.
> 
> Great work as usual and a stunning motor.


Thanks



Kriminal said:


> I'm doing my best to try and be picky about something I don't like.....and just can't :lol:
> 
> I LOVE TVR's, and THAT is a stunning example :argie: :thumb:


Thanks



gally said:


> Stunning level of detail Kelly. The Tuscan always had a lovely flowing shape.


Thanks



[email protected] said:


> Amazing work :thumb:


Thanks



Ojai said:


> Absolutely incredible work


Thanks



mnrjohn said:


> If ever anyone asks me what car detailing is about, I will show them this topic. Stunning.


I have something lined up that would make this job look very average,

In fact 2 customers car from last year plus my own TVR replacement project :thumb:



OILRS said:


> Crackin pics really taken very well and a crackin car spot on


Many thanks to all the comments guys :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## sheebs

Wow, that is one beautiful car.


----------



## NelsonS

That is stunning! Always loved TVR's.


----------



## deano93tid

Kelly you never fail to amaze. Truly stunning work. You are a very talented man in all areas of motoring, I love the way you get hands on with the mechanics and possess in depth knowledge of every aspect of cars from top to bottom. 

Well done look forward to the next one.

All the best for the new year


----------



## chummy325

nice flake top job and very nice car


----------



## ironman

An incredible job!!:thumb:

I also own a Tuscan - what did you use for the internal alloy??
The main strip across the front dash on mine has a few light scratches on it, would love to know your secret!!


----------



## athol

Stunning !


----------



## Otter Smacker

:doublesho Amazing work!


----------



## swiftshine

Wow. :argie:


----------



## Tabbs

Fantastic work
Great read
Superb pictures
Beautiful Car


----------

